# Cutting Boards



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, I am Andrew and I have a cutting board addiction.

I started woodworking about a year ago, and I have become addicted to making these things! I think soon I will try more complicated patterns like basketweaves or the like - the type where you actually glue the pieces individually.

I just got myself a new (to me) drum sander for $200 off craigslist, man what a game-changer!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

Some more pics.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice looking boards.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

You do seem to have a strong case of cutting board disease, especially if you still have these boards.

I give most of mine away. Helps in hiding the disease. :icon_smile:

You are already doing some patterns.

Gluing individual pieces is not easy. This can result in alignment issues. So do not cut all the pieces until you get a feel for the practical side.

A recent post on making an end grain butcher block board from individual pieces.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/butcher-block-glue-up-40466/

This is one of my pattern boards.
Starts with 1/8in strips of the alternating woods and increase each one by 1/8in.


----------



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

Dave, no issues with wood expansion on this one? Nice pattern.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I also like this pattern. I made two of these. One was put on display on a mantle so not being used or handled.

The other one I did hear about the edge being slightly proud, so perhaps some seasonal movement.

I made these 4+ years ago, so far so good. 

If I recall the bloodwood ends are attached by 3 dowels. The board is not large, about 14in x 12in,

I have many boards with "bread board" ends. Some are actually used for cutting. What a concept. So far no feedback on problems.

My own main board for cutting has such ends, 22in x 14in x 1 1/2in hard maple. At least 10 years old. If I recall I cut a tenon almost full length in the slab and mortise in the bread board ends. I did not want this to come apart.


----------



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

I'd love to try some fancy patterns, but I need a nice dead-flat surface to do the gluing. I am working on my first bench, which will be my glue-up surface eventually....I guess the individual blocks will wait till that is done


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

really nice looking work:thumbsup:
i would love to find a drum sander for 200 bucks


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

For a dead flat surface, no need to wait for the bench.

I use a granite slab 18in x 12in. I purchased this from Grizzly. Woodcraft are now selling some.

This is the closest picture I have for the moment. This is on a small steel table but could be placed anywhere.

I replaced the two pieces of wood with 1 1/2in x 1 1/2in blocks glued on each corner. This gives me room to get the heads of the clamps under the block.

I have 3 strips of 4 1/2in 80 grit PSA abrasive so I can sand a piece true. I place paper over the abrasive for clamping. If I know the glueup will be messy I cover with plastic, just so the paper does not stick to the piece.









This slab made a big improvement for my board construction.

I also use aluminium rectangle bars for reference straight edges as I start to glue the pieces together.

I clamp to the reference edge and also to the slab. Straight and flat.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Drum sander kit*

You can make an "upside down" drum sander for a little over $200.

http://www.stockroomsupply.ca/shop/drum-sanders.html

I purchased the 30 in Flatmaster. I also have a Performax 1632.

I rarely use the Performax these days.

Stockroom Supply sells the kits so you can make your own.

I recommend the 4in drum.

The big difference of this design is that the drum does not exert pressure on the piece. Hence no heat.

With the drum sander I get a lot of heat, and this can result in resin / gum buildup which ruins the wrap.

The Flatmaster is hook and loop. Only the paper touches the wood.

The 100 grit wrap I have on at the moment has been used for months. No resin build-up.


----------



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, guys. 

Here are a few more boards I just finished up.


----------



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

One more


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Holy crap, that's a lot of boards. And they all look great! Nice work, and nice score on that drum sander.
--Matt


----------

